# You're sentenced to!....



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, basicly you play this game by saying--
You're sentaced to X for/because of/etc. Y
You're sentanced to a liftime of sponge bathing old people for crashing a car into the window of a retirment home.

Go wild and have fun. :)

Edit- Crap, I misspelled sentanced. and misspelled... -_-;;;;


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2009)

Your sentenced to 20 days of petting a smelly cat because I banned you in the your banned thread


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 23, 2009)

You are hereby sentenced to being eaten alive by cats, and the next poster is sentenced to a lifetime of always posting under me.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 24, 2009)

You are sentenced to a week of cleaning out giant litter boxes, because you didn't say why Pinestar was sentenced.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 24, 2009)

You are sentanced to eat meals made up entirly of cat food for a month because last time I checked Espeons were a different shade of purple.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

You are sentenced to paint everything in the world the main shade of purple my avatar is because it's supposed to be colored like Mewtwo.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 25, 2009)

You're sentenced to ride the Tower of Terror for the rest of your life for not mentioning the crusades.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 25, 2009)

Your sentenced to eat mcdeaths for the rest of your life because I learned about that in school a few weeks ago


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 26, 2009)

You're sentence to a lifetime handcuffed to a tree for posting today at 01:20 AM


----------



## kidpixkid (Mar 26, 2009)

You're sentenced to kicking pillows because you broke a lamp


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 26, 2009)

You're sentanced to build 800 lamps by hand for being new here
(Just my welcome for you! Don't think much of it kidpix. XD)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

You're sentenced to stare at d.u.b.d for a while welcoming a new comer.
(not mentioning real terms because you must not look it up, and you won't be able to.)


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

You're sentanced to 6 years of reading only dictionarys because d.u.b.d makes no sense at all to me.
(Lol, what does that mean? XD)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

You're sentenced to being in a pit full of rabid squirrels, each of whom have rubber ducks, the eyes of which shoot out that chocolatey dust you put in chocolate milk, only it's also mixed with anthrax and the squirrels are schizophrenic (and can talk, which means they'll keep rambling about the voices they hear in their heads, slowly driving you insane) and wearing gladiator helmets upon their heads, with clown shoes on their feet, and tuxedos on their bodies (to look suave and awesome), and are holding axes.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

You're banned for giving an eleaborate description of schizphrenic, non-fashion savvy squirrels with cruel and unusual punishments as a ban for Notoriously Unknown.

(even though it's not technically called d.u.b.d, I'm still not going to tell you for your own benefit)


----------



## Mercury (Mar 28, 2009)

You're sentenced to 50 years of imprisonment for saying banned instead of sentenced.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

You're sentanced to a year of watching bad reality TV shows because I just realized that this game is a lot like the "You're Banned" game.
(Ack, that stinks. >.<)


----------



## Flareth (Mar 29, 2009)

You're sentenced to a lifetime of reading, watching, and breathing nothing but the Twilight series.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2009)

You're sentenced to being my slave, in which you shall do slavely things, like my landry, give me foot massages, feed me, cook for me, do my homework for me, go to school for me, and pretty much do everything I do in my life that involves getting up. Also, for my amusement, you'll have to dress up as a jester and juggle various fruits, whilst reading from a script my favourite Dane Cook jokes and also doing Borat imitations whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

You're sentenced for making me ban you for sentencing someone twice with elaborate reasoning, this time as a complete and utter slave.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentenced to having a man named John (who has a very lovely wife named Sarah and also lives in a condo with her and his three kids) nibble on your stomach, his teeth munching on your skin, (because he is drunk from that party that he and his best friend Stewart Stevenson had with a few beer buddies) and him calling you a nazi for he frequently and randomly has nightmares about World War II for absolutely no reason and him being drunk brings this out as he, after munching on your stomach, tries to "vanquish" you with a lamp and fails, passing out from being utterly wasted.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentanced to eat crow and humble pie.... FOR ETERNITY!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentenced to being locked up in a cage for fifteen with a talking duck named James Bond, who not only wears a tux like James Bond, but also believes he is James Bond and thus will ramble to you about the adventures thinks he's had and give you disturbing details about all the women he's done it with, tormenting you and driving to to eventually attempt suicide with a spork that the people who locked you up in the cage gave you to eat breakfast that one morning, which you fail to do, so you still live and STILL have to listen to his disturbing stories.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentaced to something much shorter than the responce above for pilfering a villige with the suicide spork.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentenced to having me elaborately sentence people to very long and insanely detailed sentences for as long as this thread is alive and for as long as I feel like posting, sentences that may involve very odd forms of torture, such as being my slave, or sometimes they'll involve animals that think they're fictional characters, but in any case, this is your sentence because I am bored and thinking up these is fun and also, I like people's reactions to them and oh hell, now I'm just rambling.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 30, 2009)

Your sentanced to aboslutely nothing for doing nothing in particular. You will soon go mad from the lack of punishment. >:D


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentenced to make elaborate sentences like Arylett forever without using the word "and".


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

You're sentenced to being called "Floofywaffles" for the rest of your life, because the Magical Name Changing Wizard, Whose Name Cannot Be Spoken (otherwise my tongue would run out of my mouth and to the wizard guy, since he likes to collect people's tongues because he's trying to cast an Epic Spell which for some reason involves the usage of many tongues, but will end with all of the penguins in the universe gaining the ability to talk) has changed it because I paid him forty tongues to do it and around $500, BUT it was worth chopping off all of those human tongues and wasting that money because sentencing someone to something in a Pokemon forum is far more important.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

You're banned for having a pretty bad moral event horizon.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

You are sentenced to a lifetime supply of chocolate.


----------

